# Voraussetzungen für Android-Apps



## sasono (27. Jan 2013)

Bevor ich mich daran mache, eigene Android-Apps zu programmieren, will ich natürlich wissen, was ich dafür benötige und wie das ganze grob abläuft. Weder in diesem Forum noch mit Google habe ich eine so konkrete Antwort gefunden, wie ich sie haben wollte. Das habe ich bisher zusammen getragen:

Voraussetzungen:


Java-Kenntnisse
Eclipse
Android SDK
Aber wie weit komme ich damit? Kann ich damit eine App erstellen, die auf meinem Smartphone läuft? Oder fehlt noch ein Schritt bis dahin, wenn das Programm fertig ist? Kann ich die App problemlos und kostenlos bei Google Play einfügen? Ich weiß bspw. von Apple, dass man dafür gewisse Lizenzen (für die Software, für das Einfügen der App in den AppStore) bezahlen muss, selbst für Apps, die man kostenlos anbietet. Muss ich irgendwann Geld investieren?


----------



## Marcinek (27. Jan 2013)

Du kommst damit soweit, dass du in einem Forum fragst wie weit du kommst.

Ganz ehrlich, was für eine Antwort erwartest du hier?

Eventuell mal ein Buch kaufen und da die Grundlagen aneigenen.


----------



## Robokopp (27. Jan 2013)

Du brauchst einen dev Account bei Google für 25 Dollar und du musst dich da einarbeiten, weil Android haufenweise Eigenheiten hat bei denen Java Kenntnisse nicht ausreichen. 
Beispielsweise solltest du dich mit XML befassen,  weil du das für die Oberfläche brauchst


----------



## sasono (27. Jan 2013)

Vielleicht will ich, bevor ich Geld für ein Buch ausgebe, erst einmal wissen, ob Apps programmieren überhaupt das ist, was ich will und das nicht erst auf den letzten Seiten des Buches erfahren.

Was ist so falsch daran, sich zunächst erst einmal klar werden zu wollen, wie die Voraussetzungen, der grobe Ablauf und die Bedingungen sind, um eine App zu erstellen, bevor man damit anfängt?


----------



## Final_Striker (27. Jan 2013)

sasono hat gesagt.:


> Was ist so falsch daran, sich zunächst erst einmal klar werden zu wollen, wie die Voraussetzungen, der grobe Ablauf und die Bedingungen sind, um eine App zu erstellen, bevor man damit anfängt?



Nichts. ;-)


----------



## sasono (27. Jan 2013)

Robokopp hat gesagt.:


> Du brauchst einen dev Account bei Google für 25 Dollar und du musst dich da einarbeiten, weil Android haufenweise Eigenheiten hat bei denen Java Kenntnisse nicht ausreichen.
> Beispielsweise solltest du dich mit XML befassen,  weil du das für die Oberfläche brauchst



Danke für die Antwort, das stellt aber erstmal alles keine unüberwindbare Hürde dar.



Final_Striker hat gesagt.:


> Nichts. ;-)



Da hat man manchmal ein anderes Gefühl...


----------



## JohannisderKaeufer (27. Jan 2013)

Robokopp hat gesagt.:


> Du brauchst einen dev Account bei Google für 25 Dollar und du musst dich da einarbeiten, weil Android haufenweise Eigenheiten hat bei denen Java Kenntnisse nicht ausreichen.
> Beispielsweise solltest du dich mit XML befassen,  weil du das für die Oberfläche brauchst



Auf vogella.de findest du ein paar Android-Tutorials die dich zumindest mal bis zur ersten App bringen.

Den Developer Account benötigst du nur für den Google Play Store. Eine fertige Anwendung kannst du afaik aber auch von einer SD-Karte, etc.  installieren ohne dass Google jemals was davon erfährt. Der Play Store ist nur ein gängiger Weg seine Anwendung an den Mann/Frau zu bringen.
Beim Experimentieren oder Anwendungen für den Eigengebrauch geht das auch direkt ohne Google.


----------



## Robokopp (27. Jan 2013)

O





JohannisderKaeufer hat gesagt.:


> Auf vogella.de findest du ein paar Android-Tutorials die dich zumindest mal bis zur ersten App bringen.
> 
> Den Developer Account benötigst du nur für den Google Play Store. Eine fertige Anwendung kannst du afaik aber auch von einer SD-Karte, etc.  installieren ohne dass Google jemals was davon erfährt. Der Play Store ist nur ein gängiger Weg seine Anwendung an den Mann/Frau zu bringen.
> Beim Experimentieren oder Anwendungen für den Eigengebrauch geht das auch direkt ohne Google.



Ist klar aber die Frage des TO war auf den Play Store bezogen. 

Wenn man möchte dass seine Apps viele Nutzer bekommen kommt man eh kaum um den Play herum,  da er eben der meist verbreitetste ist. Da die 25€ einmalig sind ist es durchaus eine sinnvolle Investition im Gegensatz zu den Jahresbeiträgen bei Apple


----------

